# mising modules need to emerge from live cd[solved]

## fjm

I'm new to Linux and have just installed Gentoo from the live cd. Near the end of the install one of the components could't be found and a message appeared stating "install failed. After booting the networking dosn't work, and it appears that "DHCPCD" is missing. Since I can only get on the internet with the live cd, I need help with emerging from the live cd to the hard disk. 

Thanks in advance,

FranLast edited by fjm on Wed Aug 16, 2006 11:53 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

fjm,

Wekcome to Gentoo.

Follow the handbook to boot the liveCD, mount your partitions and do the chroot commands.

When that is done, your install is running on top of the liveCD and services, just as it was before your rebooted.

You can now emerge whatever you need. 

```
emerge dhcpcd
```

 maybe.

Do not use fdisk, do not make any filesystems. Skip those steps in the handbook.

[edit - fixed the emerge - thanks UberLord]

----------

## fjm

Thanks for your reply,

Since I'm new to Linux, the step by step commands to perform those tasks would be very helpful.

Thanks in advance,

Fran

----------

## FantomKnight

It's hard for anyone to give you exact step-by-step instructions because there's the possibility that you configured your filesystems differently than the examples in the handbook.  But, if you follow along with the handbook and only do the steps where you mount your filesystems and then chroot, then you at the point to where you can emerge dhcpcd.  Like NeddySeagoon said, DON'T do any of the fdisk stuff or the mke2fs stuff.  Just pass over that portion.  Just do sections 4e and 6a in the handbook.  All else can be ignored.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

fjm,

NeddySeagoons' Rough Guide to Chrooting

I need to know your partition scheme to get it spot on. I will use

/dev/hda1 == /boot

/dev/hda2 == <swap>

/dev/hda3 == / (root) You will need to adjust as needed for your install.

Boot the liveCD with the nox option.  At the boot: prompt, type 

```
gentoo nox
```

 and press return.

If you needed other no options to get booted with the liveCD add them too.

At the prompt, issue the following commands

```
swapon /dev/hda2

mount -t <fstype> /dev/hda3 /mnt/gentoo

mount -t <fstype> /dev/hda1 /mnt/gentoo/boot

mount -t proc proc /mnt/gentoo/proc

mount -o bind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev
```

Fill in your filesystem types as required.

Thats everything mounted, now to get into the chroot with the following commands.

```
chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

env-update

source /etc/profile

export PS1="(chroot) $PS1"
```

The last command provides a pretty prompt, its not actually required.

You will use the above sequence of commands whenever your system needs to be 'rescued', keep it handy.

With your system running on top of the liveCD, you can contine/fix your install.

```
emerge dhcpcd
```

will add the bit you are missing.

Its all covered in the handbook at the end of chapter 4 and in chapter 6. If you used the graphical installer, you will have used the other handbook, so these steps will be hidden from you.

----------

## fjm

Thanks Guys,

Followed your detailed instructions and I'm now on the internet.

Thanks Again,

Fran

----------

## Drone4four

NeddySeagoons' Rough Guide to Chrooting is an incredibly useful resource.  Thanks Neddy.  =D

----------

